# Headset am Mainboard anschließen



## Eselers (20. November 2012)

*Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade etwas ratlos, undzwar besitze ich das Headset Medusa NX 5.1 und das ASRock B75, Pro3

Wenn ich jetzt am Mainboard die ganzen Klinkenstecker nach der Farbe anschließe, und USB auch reingesteckt habe, wird das Headset als nicht angeschlossen makiert..

Stecker am Mainboard: http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/797887_3__8431985-3.jpg
Headset: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/03/on-our-desk-16/b24.jpg

Wenn ich dann auf Eigenschaften des Headsets gehe kommt dies hier und sagt, es sei nur eine Buchse angeschlossen. Directupload.net - vrqsz7rz.jpg

Ich weiß auch nicht wozu der schwarze Stecker ist, der neben dem Pinken Klinkenstecker ist, dies ist mir ein Rätsel..


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Sache helfen, und sagen was ich falsch mache.

(Das Headset ist schon älter und hat bei meinem alten PC funktioniert, Mainboard ist neu.)








Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

wird dein headset im geräte manager unter den audiogeräten angezeigt? sind treiber installiert für das headset?

wenn es nicht angezeigt wird, dann nach geänderter hardware suchen lassen, rechte maustaste über Audio.

desweiteren sollte dein headset unter wiedegabegeräte und aufnahmegeräte markiert sein unten rechts in der taskleiste lautsprecher.


----------



## ColorMe (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Ganz einfach: Falscher Eingang.
Das Mainboard erkennt die fordere Buchse am Gehäuse als Headset-Eingang.
Ist dort nichts angeschlossen, wird es auch nicht als Headset erkennt.
Steck mal ein anderen Kopfhörer per Klinke dort hinein und du wirst sehen, es wird als Headset angezeigt.


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

kann man das headset nicht am kabel mal einschalten? geht diese dann an?


----------



## stevie4one (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Es gibt keine Treiber für das Headset. Es kann also nur etwas an den Einstellungen bzw. an den Anschlüssen sein ...


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

also ein plug and play headset, danke für die information. über das Headset Medusa NX 5.1 hört man oft negatives.


----------



## Eselers (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Ja man kann das Headset an so einer Fernbedienung anschalten, jedoch ist diese schon an..

Was meinst du jetzt genau, ich soll jetzt noch ein anderes Headset an die beiden Buchsen von der Frontseite vom Gehäuse anschließen?


----------



## ColorMe (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Wenn du an der Buchse am Gehäuse (Vorn) den grünen Stecker des Headsets einstecken würdest, würde es auch als Headset erkannt. So wird es eben als 5.1 Anlage erkannt.
Das Headset nutzt den USB auch nicht für irgendwelche Treiber etc. sondern einfach für die Fernbedienung und als Bass-Verstärker.
Stell einfach auf 5.1 im Windows und fertig ist.


----------



## Eselers (20. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Ich habe jetzt mal den grünen und pinken Stecker vorne am Gehäuse angeschlossen, USB auch, und es funktioniert, jedoch brummt es dann ein wenig, was auch weil da 2 Stecker lose rumhängen, und dieses Geräusch nervt ein wenig.

Kann man das beheben?


----------



## ColorMe (21. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Du könntest es eben einfach wieder hinten am Rechner anschließen. Wozu brauchst du denn die Kopfhörerfunktion im Windows?


----------



## Eselers (21. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Ja wenn ich die ganzen Stecker da anschließe, dann funktionierts ja wieder nicht, oder meinst du nur den pinken und den grünen für Mikrofon und Kopfhörer?


----------



## ColorMe (21. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Also nochmal ganz langsam:
Wenn du hinten alles ansteckst, was passiert wenn du dann die Kanäle einzeln mit 5.1 ansteuerst?
Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol -> Wiedergabegeräte -> Lautsprecher -> Konfigurieren -> 5.1 -> Testen
Kommt bei jedem der Tests ein Geräusch?


----------



## Eselers (23. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Der Button zum Konfigurieren ist ausgeblendet.. da dieser ja als nicht angeschlossen makiert wird.

Und wie genau steuer ich die Kanäle denn an?


----------



## GxGamer (23. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Was hast du überhaupt für ein Board?
Und dann mach mal Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen bitte. Onboardsound im Bios auch korrekt aktiviert?


----------



## Eselers (23. November 2012)

*AW: Headset am Mainboard anschließen*

Steht doch auf der ersten Seite was für ein Board ich habe.. aber hier nochmal, das ASRock B75, Pro3..

Welche Einstellungen meinst du genau? Und unter welcher Kategorie im Bios finde ich denn die Einstellung, den onboardsound zu aktivieren?


----------

